# What is The Nastiest T you have ever owned?



## snakelover13 (May 5, 2012)

:welcome: Thought I would start a thread off...
What is the nastiest T you have ever owned?


For me it would be my very nasty OBT kills anything and everything very fast and has a aggressive stance and shows her fangs the nasty little bugger...

dunno if there has been a thread like this before but i cant find one so yea


----------



## stinky25 (Apr 1, 2012)

*agreed*

agreed!! OBT's moved my 3 slings up to a lrger enclosure today, still only the size of a 50p...still wanted to rip my face of and eat me alive!!! these guys just don't care!!  ... love em!!!


----------



## snakelover13 (May 5, 2012)

yup they are nasty but beautiful


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

My G.rosea was seriously bad tempered lmao


----------



## Mitch636 (Mar 26, 2013)

Should I get one then?? :whistling2:


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

selina20 said:


> My G.rosea was seriously bad tempered lmao


Mine too! Shes the only one of my t's I'd never put my hand in with! If she makes her own way out though she's lovely. She's a beast with food and the best Webber so far


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

darklightjulez said:


> Mine too! Shes the only one of my t's I'd never put my hand in with! If she makes her own way out though she's lovely. She's a beast with food and the best Webber so far


I always said if i was going to get tagged it would be her. She was an absolute nightmare. If you walked past her tank she would be up at the side rearing


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

selina20 said:


> I always said if i was going to get tagged it would be her. She was an absolute nightmare. If you walked past her tank she would be up at the side rearing


Ha mines not that bad but if I was gonna get bitten it would deffo be her. She's massive too about size of my hand so I deffo wouldnt mess with hee. She has a saftey spot though ontop of her hide which she never goes in. If I move her enclosure she runs to it so she can sence everything from there. She's the best to watch though


----------



## stinky25 (Apr 1, 2012)

*...*

no way a rosea would out rank a OBT on the anger scale!!! although to be fair... I have a adult OBT right in front of me next to my pc....is slower than a Rosea...never aggressive...guess it depends on the temprement


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

snakelover13 said:


> :welcome: Thought I would start a thread off...
> What is the nastiest T you have ever owned?
> 
> 
> ...


This.

Was not mad keen on it, to be honest.


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

Swear to god you would say different if you saw her. I don't know anything about her though, when I got her apparently she was a rescue and the guy who took it in sold it to me. She could be wild for all I know or just a bad tempered witch  but she's one of my faves


----------



## stinky25 (Apr 1, 2012)

*....*

OBT's are defo like marmite...a lot of mine are being sold on, but am keeping my adults...just for the 'holy shit you are paranoid' factor!!!


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

I wonder if its because they are ginger, and ginger people are angry all the time, as science has proven.


----------



## stinky25 (Apr 1, 2012)

*....*

I reckon you could be on to something there...


----------



## Diabolic Al (Mar 12, 2010)

Haplopelma longipes. Pure evil. So nasty that the male i was gonna mate with her died just before the pairing of fright..... :bash:


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

my first B. Smithi. that would rush at you with fangs at the ready whenever the enclosure was opened or if you walked past. of course the only t to ever escape had to be that one.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

stinky25 said:


> I reckon you could be on to something there...


 
Esp if it's viv was next to that of a GBB.

Then it would be ginger AND jealous.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

I used to think it was my geniculata, but the New River Rust Rump I got from the Yorkshire show is seriously bat-crap crazy. Lunges out at the least thing, docile my backside!


----------



## Diabolic Al (Mar 12, 2010)

Are you SURE thats a new river? The only way i could get a response out of mine was by kicking its enclosure over. (not on purpose i hasten to add!)


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Diabolic Al said:


> Are you SURE thats a new river? The only way i could get a response out of mine was by kicking its enclosure over. (not on purpose i hasten to add!)


Yep, it's meaner than any OW species that I've got, I'm quite bemused as to why it's constantly in such a rage.


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

My old H lividum was six inches of pure cobalt nastiness. She had the lot, amazing threat displays with dripping fans to psychotic rushing attacks. That said its no less than I expected when I got her and therefore she still remains one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sage999 said:


> My old H lividum was six inches of pure cobalt nastiness. She had the lot, amazing threat displays with dripping fans to psychotic rushing attacks. That said its no less than I expected when I got her and therefore she still remains one of my all time favorites.


Yes, they are not the most diplomatic, but still think the OBT would have the edge on anger management problems.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

OBT is bad but she is out of the way on a sack
But just got some Euathlus vulpinus are nasty things always trying to bite me. I feed them this week for the first time they wanted to take the tongs from me:devil:


----------



## Diabolic Al (Mar 12, 2010)

My lividium is actually really calm. She is however one of the most stunning examples of a 'light form' lividium i have ever seen.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Are all/most GBB's docile, as mine is fine with any movement, lid being opened, light changes, etc, while an OBT seems very light and movement sensitive?


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Ive loads of ts that could be nasty. Most of mine are peacefull because I they dont get any stressers in there lives the obt was peacefull in its old hide then it webbed the cage up and was living the lid


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Diabolic Al said:


> My lividium is actually really calm. She is however one of the most stunning examples of a 'light form' lividium i have ever seen.


I've seen the odd calmer lividum as well. It can sometimes be as much about the specimen as it is about the species. I've owned quite a few nutty individuals of so called docile species.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

sage999 said:


> I've seen the odd calmer lividum as well. It can sometimes be as much about the specimen as it is about the species. I've owned quite a few nutty individuals of so called docile species.


I have 3 adults and a number of slings they are peacefull but start messing with them they will be nutty. They are not toys


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry if mentioned, but heard these can be a bitty raging.

Haplopelma minax


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> Sorry if mentioned, but heard these can be a bitty raging.
> 
> Haplopelma minax


Most Haplo's enjoying blowing you the odd kiss.


----------



## Diabolic Al (Mar 12, 2010)

sage999 said:


> Most Haplo's enjoying blowing you the odd kiss.


They're just putting their arms up for a hug...... :whistling2:


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr Mister said:


> Sorry if mentioned, but heard these can be a bitty raging.
> 
> Haplopelma minax


Yeah they are meant to be....my nastiest T ever was Haplopelma albostriatum....raised from a sling matured as a male and met a sticky end on the end of an even nastier females fangs :devil: used to threat pose and strike repeatedly and actually fall onto its back and still strike was insane :lol2:


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

sp1d8r said:


> Yeah they are meant to be....my nastiest T ever was Haplopelma albostriatum....raised from a sling matured as a male and met a sticky end on the end of an even nastier females fangs :devil: used to threat pose and strike repeatedly and actually fall onto its back and still strike was insane :lol2:


A mate of my mine who kept brachys and roseas took one look at my cobalt in threat posture and simply said "F:censor:ck that!"


----------



## DogMan84 (Dec 16, 2011)

none of my T's (Inc Pokies and a big AF T.stirmi ) have ever been nasty,My Vietnamese centipede on the other hand..... :lol2:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

DogMan84 said:


> none of my T's (Inc Pokies and a big AF T.stirmi ) have ever been nasty,My *Vietnamese centipede* on the other hand..... :lol2:


 
I bet it did not cost £300 like the one being sold in classifieds!

£300, I could have a few days in the Dam for that.


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr Mister said:


> I bet it did not cost £300 like the one being sold in classifieds!
> 
> £300, I could have a few days in the Dam for that.


Yeah but thats a really rare species....vietnamese is subspinipes quite common..its like my AF P.metallica is nearly completely black, people a while back were charging nearly 500 for a so called "dark form" metallica its mental :gasp: and those giant centipedes are crazy menatlists give me the creeps :devil:


----------



## DogMan84 (Dec 16, 2011)

Mr Mister said:


> I bet it did not cost £300 like the one being sold in classifieds!
> 
> £300, I could have a few days in the Dam for that.


Is that the Darwin pede? £300 is a big chunk of change but its a Uber rare species! :lol2:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sp1d8r said:


> Yeah but* thats a really rare species*....vietnamese is subspinipes quite common..its like my AF P.metallica is nearly completely black, people a while back were charging nearly 500 for a so called "dark form" metallica its mental :gasp: and those giant centipedes are crazy menatlists give me the creeps :devil:


For that money, I would expect it to be a size 8 and wearing a smile.

With two legs.

Standing upright.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

DogMan84 said:


> Is that the Darwin pede? £300 is a big chunk of change but its a Uber rare species! :lol2:


 Yeah, but it's not like you can even wear it on a night out, to superficially impress superficial people..


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

i dont actually have a nasty one if im honest, i have a couple of skittish ones those being my G pulchripes and my T stirmi but cant say either have shown aggression or nastiness. (neither have flicked at me intentionally)
I disturbed my stimi once about 4 weeks ago an she kickd hairs around her rub but she will rather run for her cave than kik hair and never threat posed!! 

she is purdy  

my pulchripes always buries itself in sub at back of exo even tho it has a hide. 

my stirmi is wild caught and i expect if i put me hand in she would nom it but i dont and wouldnt (coz thats asking for trouble) then i could imagine she would be nasty, i can change her water dish and spray her rub without to much fuss.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> I wonder if its because they are ginger, and ginger people are angry all the time, as science has proven.


no, because the NCF p.murinus is just as nasty.


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> I wonder if its because they are ginger, and ginger people are angry all the time, as science has proven.


Yeah, and cobalts hate their blue rinse.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

I had a huge AF Haplopelma schmidti a couple of years back, she was in a league of her own in terms of nastiness bless her.
-P


----------



## Mitch636 (Mar 26, 2013)

Are h lividum slings usually aggressive too? Mine usually curls up in the corner if I move the tub or anything like that. I can only assume it'll obtain it's attitude after a few molts?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

My cobalt...it ran up my tongs and onto my hand, I screamed a flailed about like a little girl. 

I regret nothing.


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Biggys said:


> My cobalt...it ran up my tongs and onto my hand, I screamed a flailed about like a little girl.
> 
> I regret nothing.


Sounds very similar to my cobalt running up the tongs an jumping onto my leg as I screamed like ned flanders :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

sp1d8r said:


> Sounds very similar to my cobalt running up the tongs an jumping onto my leg as I screamed like ned flanders :lol2:


I swear a cobalts sole purpose on this planet is to emasculate big men. :lol2:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> no, because the NCF p.murinus is just as nasty.


Maybe it still has a ginger gene.

You can never tell with gingers.

Never.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sp1d8r said:


> Sounds very similar to my cobalt running up the tongs an jumping onto my leg as I screamed like ned flanders :lol2:


Do you still tong feed the git?


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sage999 said:


> Yeah, and cobalts hate their blue rinse.


:no1:


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr Mister said:


> Do you still tong feed the git?


Wasnt even tong feeding...was removing a discarded bolus she went into threat pisture I thought nothing of it...then bombed up the tongs like a streak of Blue lightning :lol2:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

my nastiest was a panama red rump birdeater (sericopelma rubronitens). imagine the temperament of a haitian brown birdeater combined with that of an obt, & you've got a vague idea of what she was like. she'd rear up at any air movement- if you opened the lid on her tank, she'd rear up & snap at the air. if you breathed near her, she'd charge toward where you were breathing, & rear up & snap at the air, repeatedly 3-4 times until you shut the lid on her tank. she was one nasty piece of work, and i was terrified of going near her.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> my nastiest was a panama red rump birdeater (sericopelma rubronitens). imagine the temperament of a haitian brown birdeater combined with that of an obt, & you've got a vague idea of what she was like. she'd rear up at any air movement- if you opened the lid on her tank, she'd rear up & snap at the air. if you breathed near her, she'd charge toward where you were breathing, & rear up & snap at the air, repeatedly 3-4 times until you shut the lid on her tank. she was one nasty piece of work, and i was terrified of going near her.


What happened to her in the end?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> What happened to her in the end?


died early this year, of old age i'd guess- she was adult when i got her about 6 years ago.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sp1d8r said:


> Wasnt even tong feeding...was removing a discarded bolus she went into threat pisture I thought nothing of it...then bombed up the tongs like a streak of Blue lightning :lol2:


 You'd think they would logically be more likely to run away, than run toward.


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr Mister said:


> You'd think they would logically be more likely to run away, than run toward.


Alot of the OW species would rather have a showdown than do a bolter. ..but then I have met some NW species that are quite well not nasty but very defensive...my T.apophysis is quite the aggressor :lol2:


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

sp1d8r said:


> Sounds very similar to my cobalt running up the tongs an jumping onto my leg as I screamed like ned flanders :lol2:


I was photographing my old cobolt when she attacked the camera, which i dropped on to the floor of her enclosure. She actually chipped a lump out of the lens with her fangs and wouldn't let me have the camera back for ages.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sp1d8r said:


> Alot of the OW species *would rather have a showdown than do a bolter*. ..but then I have met some NW species that are quite well not nasty but very defensive...my T.apophysis is quite the aggressor :lol2:


Would be handy to go drinking with, if it all kicked off, in that case.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sage999 said:


> I was photographing my old cobolt when she attacked the camera, which i dropped on to the floor of her enclosure. She actually *chipped a lump out of the lens with her fangs* and wouldn't let me have the camera back for ages.


Really?

I would not have expected it to be able.


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> Really?
> 
> I would not have expected it to be able.


Probably more of a deep scratch than a lump, but it still made me jump.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sage999 said:


> Probably more of a deep scratch than a lump, but it still made me jump.


So..need to ask...how long did the camera stay in there?


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Kevlar is also fire resistant, just in case someone has a fire breathing T.

SECURITY POLICE SEARCH TACTICAL SIA DORMAN SLASH RESISTANT KEVLAR LEATHER GLOVES | eBay


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Mr Mister said:


> Kevlar is also fire resistant, just in case someone has a fire breathing T.
> 
> SECURITY POLICE SEARCH TACTICAL SIA DORMAN SLASH RESISTANT KEVLAR LEATHER GLOVES | eBay


Your a not right lol


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> So..need to ask...how long did the camera stay in there?


Got it back several coffees and cigarettes later.


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

sage999 said:


> Got it back several coffees and cigarettes later.


I was contimplating having a cig whilst my lividum was on my leg flexing its fangs, with the palest face Ive ever had and beads of sweat along my jaw :lol2: my girlfriend nearly wet herself laughing at me, said thought you liked spiders?? :gasp:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sage999 said:


> Got it back several coffees and cigarettes later.


Just as well the spider smoked and like latte.


----------



## DogMan84 (Dec 16, 2011)

Mr Mister said:


> Yeah, but it's not like you can even wear it on a night out, to superficially impress superficial people..


You could say "wanna see my 13"-er???" :lol2:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> Your a not right lol


Trust me, lest anyone tries to take a blade and you throw up your hands in defence, you will be glad you had these on. And they won't be glad, as you can literally just grab the thing.


----------



## HustleBones (Mar 19, 2013)

Not a T but I just received my order from TSS. The one I was most excited about in my order (except Acanthogonatus vilches) was the orange Trapdoor.

I took it out of the package and saw the "Caution - This spider will bite!" warning stuck on it's tub. Great start. It did nothing but attack the tissue paper and tongs for the five minutes it took me to get it into it's tub due to it not letting go of the tissue. Real, full-on bites to. You could hear the tissue tear with each strike.

Once it got into it's enclosure it......didn't calm down at all. It has done nothing but attack the ground in front of it and threat posture so much it falls on it's back since it went in. Overall it's the spawn of Satan but it's a great quality specimen (as are the other 6) and I'm really happy with my order :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

HustleBones said:


> Not a T but* I just received my order from TSS.* The one I was most excited about in my order (except Acanthogonatus vilches) was the orange Trapdoor.
> 
> I took it out of the package and saw the "Caution - This spider will bite!" warning stuck on it's tub. Great start. It did nothing but attack the tissue paper and tongs for the five minutes it took me to get it into it's tub due to it not letting go of the tissue. Real, full-on bites to. You could hear the tissue tear with each strike.
> 
> Once it got into it's enclosure it......didn't calm down at all. It has done nothing but attack the ground in front of it and threat posture so much it falls on it's back since it went in. Overall it's the spawn of Satan but it's a great quality specimen (as are the other 6) and I'm really happy with my order :2thumb:


So do I.

Two days early.

Had nothing prepared for it, or anything.

Mine is a A Vilches, as well.

Much smaller than I thought it would be, perhaps about same size as TDS.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

My P cambridgei is the only really mean spider I have (though that'll soon change) and she's not shy in showing it either.


----------



## psta6140 (Nov 17, 2012)

Nhandu Colortivilosus


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Biggys said:


> My cobalt...it ran up my tongs and onto my hand, I screamed a flailed about like a little girl.
> 
> I regret nothing.


Ohh i forgot about this story :lol2::lol2::lol2: she is an evil :censor: 



sp1d8r said:


> I was contimplating having a cig whilst my lividum was on my leg flexing its fangs, with the palest face Ive ever had and beads of sweat along my jaw :lol2: my girlfriend nearly wet herself laughing at me, said thought you liked spiders?? :gasp:


 yeah i like tarantulas too but not when they are trying to eat ya face off! :lol2:


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

unkown asian sp was crazy ,30 min threat posture anytime i went near her ,chilobrachys fimbriatus af was nuts ,my sub singapore blue is nuts ,worse than my af haplopelma minax i have now ,my s.stirlingi is pretty nuts aswell :gasp:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

I had delivered a rather gorgeous OBT female today, quite expecting a spider with some real attitude, all she did when unpacked was walk out the tub onto the bit of cork bark, turn round and show me her fangs and then tucked herself away lol.


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

AilsaM said:


> I had delivered a rather gorgeous OBT female today, quite expecting a spider with some real attitude, all she did when unpacked was walk out the tub onto the bit of cork bark, turn round and show me her fangs and then tucked herself away lol.


Just sizing you up.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

sage999 said:


> Just sizing you up.


Quite possibly lol.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

My AF P.cambridgei is truly the Millwall supporter of the tarantula world. Given half the chance it'll rape your cat, mug an old granny and joyride down the M6 in a roller skate just for kicks.


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

Mark75 said:


> My AF P.cambridgei is truly the Millwall supporter of the tarantula world. Given half the chance it'll rape your cat, mug an old granny and joyride down the M6 in a roller skate just for kicks.


 
this made me proper giggle! :rotfl:


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

darklightjulez said:


> this made me proper giggle! :rotfl:


I should add a disclaimer seeing RFUK has a very large and varied user base.

Disclaimer - My comment about Millwall supporters doesn't imply that they are all nutjobs :-D


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Mark75 said:


> My AF P.cambridgei is truly the Millwall supporter of the tarantula world. Given half the chance it'll rape your cat, mug an old granny and joyride down the M6 in a roller skate just for kicks.



Having seen her i can agree with you there Mark :whistling2:. She makes OBT's look tame, well you don't call her the Bitch for nothing :2thumb:.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Mark75 said:


> My AF P.cambridgei is truly the Millwall supporter of the tarantula world. Given half the chance it'll rape your cat, mug an old granny and joyride down the M6 in a roller skate just for kicks.


sounds like what my s.rubronitens was like, which i've described elsewhere in this thread.



Mark75 said:


> I should add a disclaimer seeing RFUK has a very large and varied user base.
> 
> Disclaimer - My comment about Millwall supporters doesn't imply that they are all nutjobs :-D


all those i've ever seen were!


----------

